# حمل علي جهازك الكتاب المقدس كاملا مسموع و المزامير المسموعة و سلسلة ابطال الايمان المسموعة و الكتاب المقدس المبسط المسموع و اكثر



## Raymond (17 مايو 2008)

*حمل علي جهازك الكتاب المقدس كاملا مسموع و المزامير المسموعة و سلسلة ابطال الايمان المسموعة و الكتاب المقدس المبسط المسموع و اكثر*

ادخل هنا و حمل اللي انت عايزه و حتلاقي حاجات حلوة أوي

bsoe.org/broadcasting/nakhmat.asp?level=2

للأستماع الى الكتاب المقدس

http://www.arabicbible.com/audio/nt_audio.htm

http://www.darelketab.org/bs2/Default.aspx

ترانيم مسيحية
http://tranem.linga.org





صلولي علشان امتحاني بكرة :Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## My Rock (17 مايو 2008)

*رد: حمل علي جهازك الكتاب المقدس كاملا مسموع و المزامير المسموعة و سلسلة ابطال الايمان المسموعة و الكتاب المقدس المبسط المسموع و اكثر*

ينقل الى المنتدى المسيحي الكتابي العام


----------



## R0O0O0KY (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حمل علي جهازك الكتاب المقدس كاملا مسموع و المزامير المسموعة و سلسلة ابطال الايمان المسموعة و الكتاب المقدس المبسط المسموع و اكثر*

*شكرا و ربنا معاك فى الامتحان​*


----------



## Raymond (17 مايو 2008)

*شكرا يا ماي روك عالنقل في القسم المخصص انا بجد ماكنتش عارف احطه فين .. وشكرا عالدعوة الحلوة يا روووووكي
**
اشوف فيكي يوم يامحاسبة التكاليف*


----------



## sondos_m2006 (19 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حمل علي جهازك الكتاب المقدس كاملا مسموع و المزامير المسموعة و سلسلة ابطال الايمان المسموعة و الكتاب المقدس المبسط المسموع و اكثر*

*ميرسى جدا وربنا معاك ويقدرك على التكاليف *


----------



## ^^RoMaNy^^ (16 يوليو 2009)

*رد: حمل علي جهازك الكتاب المقدس كاملا مسموع و المزامير المسموعة و سلسلة ابطال الايمان المسموعة و الكتاب المقدس المبسط المسموع و اكثر*

شكرا ياروى


----------



## maramero (16 يوليو 2009)

*رد: حمل علي جهازك الكتاب المقدس كاملا مسموع و المزامير المسموعة و سلسلة ابطال الايمان المسموعة و الكتاب المقدس المبسط المسموع و اكثر*

*مرسي كتير
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (17 يوليو 2009)

*رد: حمل علي جهازك الكتاب المقدس كاملا مسموع و المزامير المسموعة و سلسلة ابطال الايمان المسموعة و الكتاب المقدس المبسط المسموع و اكثر*

شكرا علي مجهودك

ربنا يبارك تعبك 

سلام المسيح


----------



## nabih tawfik (23 يوليو 2009)

*رد: حمل علي جهازك الكتاب المقدس كاملا مسموع و المزامير المسموعة و سلسلة ابطال الايمان المسموعة و الكتاب المقدس المبسط المسموع و اكثر*

thank you v much your efforts


----------



## hany_saleb (19 نوفمبر 2009)

انا مش بعرف افتح المنتدى ياريت من غير حاجة اعملها اسمع


----------



## hany_saleb (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: حمل علي جهازك الكتاب المقدس كاملا مسموع و المزامير المسموعة و سلسلة ابطال الايمان المسموعة و الكتاب المقدس المبسط المسموع و اكثر*

شكرا شكر هحاول استعين بشخص


----------



## النهيسى (20 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: حمل علي جهازك الكتاب المقدس كاملا مسموع و المزامير المسموعة و سلسلة ابطال الايمان المسموعة و الكتاب المقدس المبسط المسموع و اكثر*

*شككرا جدا

الرب يبارككم​*


----------



## nabih tawfik (20 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: حمل علي جهازك الكتاب المقدس كاملا مسموع و المزامير المسموعة و سلسلة ابطال الايمان المسموعة و الكتاب المقدس المبسط المسموع و اكثر*

نشكر يعب محبتكم
                                 د/ نبيه توفيق


----------



## nabih tawfik (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: حمل علي جهازك الكتاب المقدس كاملا مسموع و المزامير المسموعة و سلسلة ابطال الايمان المسموعة و الكتاب المقدس المبسط المسموع و اكثر*

Thank you very much 

nabih tawfik


----------



## duosrl (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: حمل علي جهازك الكتاب المقدس كاملا مسموع و المزامير المسموعة و سلسلة ابطال الايمان المسموعة و الكتاب المقدس المبسط المسموع و اكثر*

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## FARG.ALEX (26 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حمل علي جهازك الكتاب المقدس كاملا مسموع و المزامير المسموعة و سلسلة ابطال الايمان المسموعة و الكتاب المقدس المبسط المسموع و اكثر*

سلام الرب يسوع المسيح مع جميعكوم


----------



## FARG.ALEX (26 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حمل علي جهازك الكتاب المقدس كاملا مسموع و المزامير المسموعة و سلسلة ابطال الايمان المسموعة و الكتاب المقدس المبسط المسموع و اكثر*

يارب كن معنا من الان والى ابد امين:a4::heat:


----------



## samir habib (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حمل علي جهازك الكتاب المقدس كاملا مسموع و المزامير المسموعة و سلسلة ابطال الايمان المسموعة و الكتاب المقدس المبسط المسموع و اكثر*

كيف استطيع تحميل الكتاب المقدس كاملا مسموع و المزامير المسموعة 
الرب يبارك عملكم
سمير حبيب


----------



## ايهاب يونان (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حمل علي جهازك الكتاب المقدس كاملا مسموع و المزامير المسموعة و سلسلة ابطال الايمان المسموعة و الكتاب المقدس المبسط المسموع و اكثر*

ربنا يباركك


----------



## emamour (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حمل علي جهازك الكتاب المقدس كاملا مسموع و المزامير المسموعة و سلسلة ابطال الايمان المسموعة و الكتاب المقدس المبسط المسموع و اكثر*

thankssssssssssssssssss


----------



## kalimooo (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حمل علي جهازك الكتاب المقدس كاملا مسموع و المزامير المسموعة و سلسلة ابطال الايمان المسموعة و الكتاب المقدس المبسط المسموع و اكثر*

موضوع  جميل  

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## lightemoon (1 مارس 2011)

*رد: حمل علي جهازك الكتاب المقدس كاملا مسموع و المزامير المسموعة و سلسلة ابطال الايمان المسموعة و الكتاب المقدس المبسط المسموع و اكثر*

كل سنه وانتم طيبيت


----------



## مونيكا 57 (1 مارس 2011)

*رد: حمل علي جهازك الكتاب المقدس كاملا مسموع و المزامير المسموعة و سلسلة ابطال الايمان المسموعة و الكتاب المقدس المبسط المسموع و اكثر*

ميرسى أخى للتعب والمجهود

الكتاب المقدس المسموع http://www.arabicbible.com/audio/nt_audio.htm


----------



## markeen (15 أبريل 2011)

*رد: حمل علي جهازك الكتاب المقدس كاملا مسموع و المزامير المسموعة و سلسلة ابطال الايمان المسموعة و الكتاب المقدس المبسط المسموع و اكثر*

ربنا  موجود دائما


----------

